
Self-Driving Cars May One Day Face Decision of Who to Save or Kill - jaequery
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/driving-cars-day-face-decision-save-kill/story?id=40072003
======
jaequery
"Would you get into an automated self-driving vehicle, knowing that in the
event of an accident, it might sacrifice your life if it meant saving the
lives of 10 other people?"

Interesting dilemma.

------
yehosef
Or with less sugar coating - "Robots will decide who to kill"

------
boznz
I wouldn't want to write the if..then statement for that decision..

